# JL Audio 13TW5 "Thin" Subwoofer



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

We recently redid my Audi. And in the process, a bunch of things changed. One of the biggest changes was going from a Pair of Phoenix Gold Titanium 10” Drivers to a pair of JL Audio 13TW5 drivers.

Before going with the JL Drivers, I tested a BUNCH of “thin” drivers from almost everybody. My overall problem was that in getting the subs thin, they sacrificed the ability for the subwoofer to play very well at very low frequencies. Most of them felt more like oversized mid bass drivers, playing awesome in the 45-50hz range, but not much below that. 

That made them great for Rock and Rap, but horrible for Sound Quality Competition or accurate reproduction of sound.

So in talking to Manville Smith of JL, my choices where narrowed to one 13W6 woofer or two 13TW5 woofers. We went the dual woofer route with a Phoenix Gold MS2125 bridged to each sub. (So roughly 200 watts per channel at 14 volts at 4 Ohms, resulting in between 500 and 700 or so watts to each sub.) We crossed them over low. Very low. They are crossed over in the 36 Hz range with a STEEP crossover from Alpine F #1 PHI-H990. The box is .79 Cubic Feet with some Acoustical Foam on the inside and a plexiglass back. 

So after playing with them for several months, all I can say is WOW. These subs rock. Even if you don’t have space constrains, these subs should be on your list of subs to look at. They will play my 16hz pipe organ with ease and will slam to rock and rap when you want them to. On the pipe organ, they still sound musical without sounding like something is buzzing in my trunk. 

They blend in nicely to the Alpine F#1 Mid Bass. They never seem forced or overworked, but rather take everything thrown at them with grace. 

The biggest complement I can say is that after listening to the car, everybody is astonished when they see how thin the subs actually are. Everybody is expecting to see the trunk eaten up for the amount of bass produced. 

If you are looking for a ported enclosure, I have no idea how they sound… 
Highs:
•	Great Sound Quality
•	Great Output
•	Small Enclosure
Lows:
•	Pricier than “Thick” Subs
•	Lower Power handling than “Thick” Subs.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

Just trying to get an idea of your system, especially xover points and drivers. What midbass are you running that is picking up from 36hz up? The time I heard the JL slims in a sealed enclosure, they had no low end at all. I would say from 40 down it was nothing at all, almost like a big mid bass. That could have been system set up, but box was supposed to be JL spec.


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

I am running the Alpine F#1 7” Scan Variant in my doors with them currently crossed over at about 40 Hz on a 24 db slope. 

The Box for the subs is a .79 Cubic foot box, which is JUST slightly smaller than suggested by JL. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/51426-rebuilding-my-audi-a4.html has my system details in it.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Jroo said:


> Just trying to get an idea of your system, especially xover points and drivers. What midbass are you running that is picking up from 36hz up? The time I heard the JL slims in a sealed enclosure, they had no low end at all. I would say from 40 down it was nothing at all, almost like a big mid bass. That could have been system set up, but box was supposed to be JL spec.


That's what a sub with a clean bottom end sounds like. In retrospect, I probably shoudl have kept one of mine instead of selling both for a 10W6v2. Oh well.


----------



## Phand (Jul 5, 2009)

I currently have to 2 10w6s. I want to upgrade later on. I might think about getting this. I want more of my trunk space back.


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the impressions.. I might upgrade to one of these!!!


----------



## soundlevel (Feb 17, 2009)

old school jl w6's are still hard to beat 10 years of sq/spl awards speaks for itself


----------



## eskateboarding7 (Mar 18, 2009)

Good to hear, I don't really have a space constraint, but to keep some weight and also safe space in my sports coupe/hatch I always have had the tw5 in the back of my mind.....maybe I will try it.


----------



## ryancrouch (May 23, 2009)

Ben, 
What about THE LEGEND?? Any updates??


----------



## Redcloud (Feb 5, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> That's what a sub with a clean bottom end sounds like. In retrospect, I probably shoudl have kept one of mine instead of selling both for a 10W6v2. Oh well.


Did you get the stealth enclosure?


----------



## Redcloud (Feb 5, 2009)

BenVollmer said:


> We recently redid my Audi. And in the process, a bunch of things changed. One of the biggest changes was going from a Pair of Phoenix Gold Titanium 10” Drivers to a pair of JL Audio 13TW5 drivers.
> 
> Before going with the JL Drivers, I tested a BUNCH of “thin” drivers from almost everybody. My overall problem was that in getting the subs thin, they sacrificed the ability for the subwoofer to play very well at very low frequencies. Most of them felt more like oversized mid bass drivers, playing awesome in the 45-50hz range, but not much below that.
> 
> ...



I listened to the demo at car toys in arlington texas and was really impressed with 13tw5. The enclosure was small and the output was good.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Redcloud said:


> Did you get the stealth enclosure?


Yes. By the time I decided I didn't need two 13TW5s I didn't have enough time to rebuild the sub enclulosure before I shipped the car. If I'd have had more time I'd have stuck with the 13TW5. Not that the 10W6v2 is bad by any means it's just a lot deeper and I have a small hatch.


----------



## joshyd (Dec 17, 2008)

Excellent to see that they work well. Maybe I'll switch to them after all.


----------



## Mr B (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey! That's the sub I'm putting into my S2000. Thanks for the review!


----------



## joeymac (May 18, 2008)

i am running a couple of them downfire under the backseats of my harley davidson f-150 with around 400 watts to each...box is a little over .75 cu ft each after displacement... having heard other thin subs... they r worth the extra $$$ i spent...IMO


----------



## SD757 (Aug 22, 2009)

Good to hear these work well, I'm overhauling my audio system in a Regular cab S-10 and this is one of the options i was considering.


----------



## handicrip (Sep 3, 2009)

Great review! I'll have to keep these in mind for my upcoming install.


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

While it seems xmax limited (though i don't know how much non-linear throw it is capable of) it does have a nice low FS, which i love in a subwoofer, for getting the nasty lows with ease. 

If i wasn't waiting for the new SI BM's i would likely have picked up a couple by now.


----------



## madman27 (Oct 2, 2009)

good review on this sub, i am almost convinced i wanna get this sub but cant find a good box for it
does anyone know a place to get another box for this sub? the only one ive seen online is too deep for my space requirements


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

You're going to have to make one. It's a different size than anything else out so nothing prefabbed will work.


----------



## UmotorboatinSOB (Jul 14, 2009)

great review thanks for the info


----------

